# Is C# tuning for a 7 string guitar G#C#F#BEG#C#?



## george656 (Jan 31, 2009)

Is C# tuning for a 7 string guitar G#C#F#BEG#C#? Is BbEbAbDbGbBbEb the same as G#C#F#BEG#C#?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 31, 2009)

Bb and A# are the same. Db and C# are the same.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 31, 2009)

george656 said:


> Is C# tuning for a 7 string guitar G#C#F#BEG#C#?


Yes



george656 said:


> Is BbEbAbDbGbBbEb the same as G#C#F#BEG#C#?



No.


----------

